# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Amerika, kjo shoqëri që sheh nga e ardhmja

## Brari

Amerika, kjo shoqëri që sheh nga e ardhmja   





Fatos TARIFA, PhD

Nëse ka një arsye që mund ta asgjësonte qyteterimin e sotëm dhe mënyrën e sotme të jetesës, kjo do të ishte nëse elitat drejtuese në vendet më të zhvilluara nuk do të kishin më vullnetin politik të përballonin sakrificat që kërkon planifikimi i së ardhmes në krahasim me të jetuarit e së sotmes.
Preferenca për të ardhmen nuk është thjesht një aforizëm, por ka qenë dhe mbetet një "instikt" i domosdoshëm për mbijetesën dhe zhvillimin e çdo shoqërie të dhënë. Edhe në shoqëritë më primitive njerëzit mësuan ta kriposin dhe thajnë mishin për të evituar pasigurinë dhe urinë e së nesërmes. Bujqit primitivë mësuan ta ruajnë farën e drithrave që të mund të korrnin përsëri vitin e ardhshëm. Sidoqoftë, vetëm në shoqëritë moderne ky "instikt" është shndërruar në një zgjedhje racionale dhe në një aktivitet qëllimisht të programuar që synon zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të qytetërimit të sotëm përmes një sërë politikash ekonomike e sociale të studiuara dhe argumentuara mirë. Këto politika kanë të bëjnë, para së gjithash, me planifikimin e investimeve për sektorë të ndryshëm të ekonomisë, të sferës së shërbimeve publike dhe nevojave jetësore të qytetarëve, ku bëjnë pjesë, ndër të tjera, arsimi, shërbimi shëndetësor dhe infrastruktura ekonomike, të cilat i shërbejnë mirëqenies së përgjithshme të shoqërisë.
Në kuptimin më real të fjalës mund të thuhet se të suksesshme kanë qenë dhe mbeten vetëm ato shoqëri, të cilat konsideratat dhe preferencat e tyre të sotme politike dhe ekonomike i kanë vënë dhe i vënë në shërbim të interesave të së ardhmes. Nëse Amerika është sot shoqëria më e zhvilluar, më kreative dhe më e suksesshme që ka njohur historia e njerëzimit, kjo ka ndodhur për shkak se, veçanërisht gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të 20-të, ajo e ka aplikuar këtë parim qytetërues më mirë se çdo shoqëri tjetër moderne. Madje, pikërisht për këtë shkak, Amerika ka qenë dhe është në gjendje të luajë rolin e lidërshipit botëror, duke përcaktuar drejtimet themelore të zhvillimit ekonomik, politik dhe kulturor në kohën e sotme. Këtë rol global të saj, Alexis de Tocqueville e paralajmëroi më shumë se një shekull e gjysëm më parë me diktimin e tij të famshëm: "I saw in America more than America" ("Unë pashë në Amerikë më shumë se Amerika").
Deri në fillim të viteve 1940 Amerika nuk ndryshonte shumë nga fuqitë e tjera të mëdha në këtë drejtim. Por sfidat e Luftës së Dytë Botërore në vitet 1939-1945 dhe Lufta e Ftohtë që nisi fill pas saj, bënë që pothuajse çdo qeveri amerikane, sikur ajo kishte në krye një president demokrat ashtu edhe kur në krye të saj ishin republikanët, të aplikonte këtë parim të rëndësishëm jo vetëm në shkallë kombëtare, por edhe në shkallë globale në emër të një të ardhmeje më të mirë të njerëzimit.
Është e vërtetë se Perandoria Britanike kishte krijuar të parin precedent në këtë drejtim. Ajo ishte e para që iu kundërvu piraterisë në dete, ndaloi me ligj tregtinë e skllevërve, vendosi parimin e lirisë tregtare në dete dhe ndërtoi fanarë dhe porte, të cilët mund të përdoreshin nga kushdo. Sidoqoftë, strategjia me të cilën Shtetet e Bashkuara zhvilluan Luftën e Ftohtë ka qenë shumë më grandioze qoftë si një filozofi politike ashtu edhe nga pikëpamja e transformimeve që solli aplikimi i saj.
Presidentët amerikanë Franklin Roosevelt (1933-1945) dhe Harry Truman (1945-1953) ishin ata që mblodhën rreth vetes një gjeneratë të jashtëzakonshme politikanësh si Cordel Hull, George Marshall, Dean Acheson, George Kennan, Paul Nitze, Paul Hoffman e të tjerë, të cilët, me mbështetjen e të dy krahëve të politikës amerikane, inicuan dhe mbështetën politikisht dhe financiarisht krijimin e një vargu insitucionesh globale shumë të rëndësishme. Me krijimin e këtyre institucioneve, në fakt, mund të thuhet se u krijua vetë Perëndimi, apo koncepti që kemi ne për të, si një makinë ekonomike globale që bashkoi pasurinë, tregjet dhe kreativitetin e Amerikës së Veriut, të Evropës Perëndimore dhe të Japonisë. Kjo klasë e shkëlqyer politikanësh krijuan Organizatën e Traktatit të Atlantikut Verior (NATO) për të ruajtur dhe forcuar sigurinë kolektive; Fondin Monetar Ndërkombëtar (IMF) për të krijuar stabilitet ekonomik në shkallë globale; Bankën Botërore (WB) për të mundësuar zhvillimin global ekonomik dhe shoqëror; Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara (UNO) për të vendosur një rregull ndërkombëtar dhe Marrëveshjen e Përgjithshme mbi Tarifat dhe Tregtinë (GATT) për zgjerimin e tregtisë botërore. Ata krijuan gjithashtu instrumenta të rinj për të ndihmuar rimëkëmbjen e industrive të shkatërruara nga lufta të Evropës dhe Japonisë me shpenzimet amerikane. Plani Marshall, për shembull, i cili u dha evropianëve dollarët që u duheshin për të rindërtuar uzinat e tyre dhe për të ushqyer punëtorët e tyre (ofertë kjo, e cila në atë kohë iu bë edhe Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe vendeve të Evropës Lindore), përfaqësonte disbursimin për pesë vjet me radhë të një vlere financiare më të madhe se 1 për qind e GDP-së së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ishte në sajë të ndihmës amerikane, për shembull, që Franca, e rrënuar nga dy luftra botërore dhe depresioni i viteve 1930, mundi vetëm në fillim të viteve 1950 të arrinte atë nivel të ardhurash për frymë të popullsisë që kishte pasur në vitin 1914.
Ky altruizëm amerikan mishëronte filozofinë e një shoqërie të hapur e demokratike, e cila sheh nga e ardhmja. Ai bëri të mundur që ekonomitë e vendeve të Evropës Perëndimore jo vetëm të rimëkëmbeshin dhe të bëheshin eficiente brenda një kohe të shkurtër pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, por edhe të kontribuonin për mbrojtjen kolektive të komunitetit trans-Atlantik. Këtë lloj altruizmi, SHBA e aplikoi edhe për rindërtimin e Japonisë, e cila mori nga Amerika më shumë fonde se ç'kish marrë Gjermania Perëndimore përmes Planit Marshall. Për shkak se Japonia u bë baza industriale dhe logjistike për Luftën e Koresë, Amerika financoi ndërtimin dhe rindërtimin e porteve, aeroporteve, rrugëve, centraleve dhe spitaleve të Japonisë moderne. Në atë kohë, Amerika mori përsipër gjithashtu shpenzimet për rigjenerimin e aftësive prodhuese të korporatës "Toyota Manufacturing", të cilën e shpëtoi nga falimentimi duke porositur prodhimin prej saj të mijëra kamionëve për nevojat e Pentagonit.
Nuk mund të mohohet se motivet e një strategjie të tillë në shkallë globale kishin të bënin me interesat për forcimin e sigurisë kombëtare të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Amerika kishte nevojë për baza në Evropë dhe në Azi, si edhe për aleatë me të cilët të ndante barrën e Luftës së Ftohtë. Sidoqoftë, strategët e mëdhenj të politikës amerikane e dinin në atë kohë se duke ndihmuar rimëkëmbjen e aleatëve të tyre, ata inkurajonin gjithashtu konkurrentët e tyre të ardhshëm tregtarë, suksesi eventual i të cilëve mund të sfidonte dhe rrezikonte një ditë dominimin ekonomik të vetë Amerikës, e cila në vitin 1945 gjeneronte gjysmën e prodhimit të përgjithshëm ekonomik botëror.
Sidoqoftë, Amerika e mbante vështrimin e saj drejt së ardhmes. Bashkë me sfidat dhe rreziqet që merrte përsipër, ajo u kërkoi Britanisë së Madhe, Francës dhe Hollandës të hiqnin dorë nga sistemi imperial i tarifave, i cili favorizonte produktet e këtyre vendeve në tregjet koloniale. Amerika kërkoi respektimin e një politike të "dyerve të hapura" për të promovuar tregtinë e lirë botërore dhe për të rritur eksportet amerikane. Edhe pse shumë amerikanë besojnë se kostoja e një strategjie të tillë për Amerikën ka qenë e lartë, vetë kjo strategji ka provuar se ka qenë dhe mbetet shumë e suksesshme. Në vitin 2005 Shtetet e Bashkuara dhanë pothuajse 25 për qind të GDP së globit tonë; 25 vendet e Bashkimit Evropian të marra së bashku dhanë një kontribut thuajse të përafërt me atë të Amerikës, ndërsa kontributi i Japonisë ishte 11 për qind.
Nëse aktiviteti ekonomik botëror është bërë sot tërësisht global, kapitalist dhe i drejtuar nga ekonomia amerikane, kjo nuk ka të bëjë aspak me "arrogancën" amerikane. Në të kundërt, siç thamë më sipër, Amerika i ka ndihmuar në mënyrën më xheneroze aleatët e saj perëndimorë të rimëkëmben ekonomikisht në atë pikë sa konkuruesit e dikurshëm të saj, vendet e Evropës Perëndimore dhe Japonia, të cilat u rrënuan nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, janë bërë tashmë rivalë tregtarë seriozë të saj në një ekonomi globale shumë më të gjerë, më të zhvilluar dhe konkuruese, e cila ka çuar, ndër të tjera, edhe në eksportimin jashtë Amerikës të miliona vendesh pune në industri tradicionalisht strategjike, siç janë ajo e qymyrit, e çelikut dhe e prodhimit të automobilave.
Amerikanët, më shumë se "kushërinjtë" e tyre evropianë, për breza me radhë kanë besuar dhe besojnë se e ardhmja do të jetë një botë më e mirë se e sotmja. Madje, siç ka ndodhur edhe gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të kaluar, qindra miliona evropianoperëndimorë dhe njerëz në të katër anët e globit do të vazhdojnë të jetojnë një të ardhme, dizenjua e së cilës mban markën amerikane. Kinematografia amerikane dhe muzika pop e saj, artet vizuale dhe letërsia e saj, pikëpamja e saj gjerësisht e përhapur se diploma universitare duhet të jetë një normë për këdo, si edhe insistimi i saj në komfortin e jetesës familjare kanë marrë në ditët tona një përhapje shumë të gjerë përtej klasës së mesme, e cila ka qenë gjithashtu një krijim amerikan, duke u bërë një nevojë e domosdoshme për një klasë të mesme globale në çdo vend dhe rajon të globit, një klasë e mesme, e cila rritet numerikisht çdo ditë e më shumë. Dhe bashkë me të gjitha këto, Amerika ka përhapur në mbarë globin elementët themelorë të besimit të saj: lirinë e shtypit, tregtinë e lirë, lirinë e tregut dhe zgjedhjet e lira.
Sot ne jetojmë në një botë, të cilën amerikanët e përfytyruan dhe e krijuan si "të ardhmen" e tyre dhe që ne e quajmë globalizëm. Një shoqëri e tillë ka tendencën të bëhet gjithnjë e më shumë globale. Pavarësisht kostos së lartë me të cilën është shoqëruar dhe shoqërohet ky proces ekonomik dhe shoqëror emancipues i pa parë në shkallë globale (kosto që rëndon mbi vende apo rajone të veçantë si edhe mbi kushtet e mjedisit, barrën e së cilës mund ta mbajnë si metalurgët e çelikut në Pitsburg, ashtu edhe fiset e Amazonës, bujqit e Nigerisë apo komunitetet myslimane në periferi të Parisit), arritjet kanë qenë dhe janë kolosale dhe të mahnitshme. Sot më shumë njerëzve se kurrë më parë u mundësohet dalja nga niveli i varfërisë absolute në të cilën kanë jetuar paraardhësit e tyre, duke shpresuar se në një të ardhme ata mund t'i bashkohen masës së gjerë të klasës së mesme. Gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të 20-të, në kushtet e një ekonomie të dominuar nga tregu i lirë, jetëgjatësia e njerëzve në vendet e Botës së Tretë është më shumë se dyfishuar. James McGregor, autor i librit "One Billion Customers" (Një miliard klientë), i botuar kohët e fundit, thotë se Kina është bërë tashmë një treg më i madh për shitjen e automjeteve private se tregjet e Gjermanisë dhe Francës të marra së bashku. Sipas tij, brenda 5 vjetësh tregu kinez i automobilave do të jetë dy herë më i madh se sot, ndërsa India, një e katërta e popullsisë të së cilës vazhdon të jetojë nën nivelin zyrtar të varfërisë, do të jetë brenda pesë vjetësh po ashtu një treg më i madh për shitjen e automjeteve private se tregjet e Gjermanisë dhe Francës të marra së bashku.
Amerikanët kanë qenë dhe janë më optimistë për të ardhmen se evropianët dhe, në përgjithësi, besojnë se privacionet e sotme janë të mirat e së nesërmes. Në anën tjetër të Atlantikut, ky vizion mbi të ardhmen ka qenë gjithnjë më pesimist, siç është shprehur ai në një formë ekstreme në librin "1984" të George Orwell, "Nëse dëshiron të kesh një ide mbi të ardhmen, imagjino një çizme të stampuar mbi një fytyrë njerëzore?përgjithnjë". Një vizion i tillë është shumë i ndryshëm, fjala vjen, nga ai i filozofit amerikan Daniel Boorstin, i cili shkruan, "Amerika ka qenë një vend i ëndrrave. Një vend, në të cilin aspiratat e njerëzve të ardhur nga shoqëri ku sundojnë të pasurit, aristokratatët, të kaluarat ideologjike mund të arrijnë gjithçka që më parë u dukej e paarritshme. Këtu ata janë përpjekur të realizojnë ëndrrat e tyre".
Kur Henry Ford thoshte se, "History is bunk" ("historia është absurditet"), fjalë këto të cilat janë bërë proverbiale, ai në fakt u thoshte një të vërtetë miliona emigrantëve që kishin braktisur kontinetin e vjetër me sistemin dhe traditat e veta shoqërore konservatore. Me një fjalë, Amerika ishte ajo që Hegeli e quante "vendi i dëshiruar për të gjithë ata që janë të lodhur me Evropën e Vjetër të rënduar me histori". Pikërisht ky fakt bën që edhe sot të rezonojnë fuqishëm fjalët e ish-presidentit Ronald Reagan, "It's morning in America".
Megjithë vështirësitë me të cilat ndeshet aktualisht ekonomia amerikane për shkak të deficitit të buxhetit të saj federal dhe të deficitit të saj tregtar (së bashku mbi 1 trilion USD më 2004), duhet vënë në dukje se Amerika ka qenë gjithnjë në gjendje të rizbulojë veten e saj përballë sfidave dhe kohëve të reja. Nuk kanë kaluar as 15 vjet nga koha kur ish-senatori amerikan nga Masaçusets Paul Tsongas kandidoi për postin e presidentit të SHBA-së me slloganin "Lufta e Ftohtë ka mbabruar dhe Japonia fitoi". Që atëherë, sidoqoftë, ekonomia japoneze ka qenë pothuajse në stanjacion, ndërsa ekonomia amerikane, e cila ndërkohë zhvilloi internetin dhe teknologjinë e informacionit, është rritur më shumë se 40 për qind. Duhet të injorosh mësimet e historisë nëse vë bast kundër fleksibilitetit dhe dinamizmit të makinës ekonomike amerikane.
Amerika vazhdon ta thellojë diferencën e saj ekonomike me Bashkimin Evropian. Nëse një Evropë e bashkuar nuk është ngritur ende në atë nivel ku duhej të ishte, kjo nuk ka ndodhur për shkak të mungesës së resurseve të saj materiale dhe njerëzore, por për shkak të paragjykimeve ideologjike që s'e lejojnë atë t'i shfrytëzojë këto resurse në kapacitetin e tyre të plotë. Kjo është gjithashtu arsyeja që ekonomia evropiane vazhdon të mbetet nën hijen e ekonomisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kurdo që kjo e fundit shënon rënie, siç ndodhi në fillim të vitit 2001, Evropa tronditet. Po të perifrazonim Meternikun, mund të thonim se kurdo që ftohet Amerika, tështin Evropa.
Një mënyrë për të vlerësuar historinë e Amerikës gjatë këtyre 120-130 viteve të fundit është kjo: Në fund të shekullit të 19-të Amerika u bë "ferma" e botës, burimi i drithrave të lira që ushqenin jo vetëm popullsinë e saj gjithnjë në rritje, por edhe një pjesë të madhe të popullsisë së globit. Gjatë 30 viteve të para të shekullit të 20-të Amerika u bë "uzina" e botës, burimi i inovacioneve teknologjike dhe i prodhimit industrial masiv si edhe i armëve dhe municioneve, kur kjo u bë e nevojshme. Gjatë dy-tre dekadave të fundit, ndërsa Evropa, Japonia dhe Kina filluan të sfidojnë dominimin amerikan, Amerika u bë "universiteti" i botës.
Klasifikimi më i fundit i universiteteve më të mira të botës (mbështetur mbi një varg kriteresh rigorozë), i cili u botua në vitin 2005 nga Instituti i Arsimit të Lartë në Universitetin Xhiao Tong të Shangait, ndër dhjetë universitetet më të mirë të botës përfshin vetëm dy që nuk janë amerikanë: universitetin e Oksfordit dhe atë të Kembrixhit (Angli). Universiteti i tretë jo amerikan në këtë klasifikim është Universiteti i Tokios (Japoni), i cili renditet i 20-ti në listë. Përveç dy universiteteve britanikë të përmendur më sipër, vetëm një universitet tjetër evropian (i 27-ti në listë) klasifikohet në 30 universitetet më të mirë të botës: Instituti Federal i Teknologjisë në Zyrih (Zvicër). Pra, 26 nga të 30 universitetet më të mirë të botës janë universitete amerikanë. Shkencëtarët e tyre marrin shumicën absolute të çmimeve "Nobël" në shkencë dhe të çmimeve të tjera ndërkombëtare. Qysh pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore deri më 2005, për shembull, në katërt fushat e kërkimit shkencor (mjekësi, kimi, fizikë dhe ekonomi), për të cilat çmimi "Nobel" akordohet çdo vit, numri i shkencëtarëve amerikanë të lauruar me këtë çmim është 243, shumë më i madh se numri i shkencëtarëve të lauruar po me këtë çmim nga të gjitha vendet e tjera të botës të marra së bashku, i cili kap shifrën 183.
Po kështu, veprat dhe artikujt shkencorë të studiuesve amerikanë janë ato që citohen më shumë në revistat akademike më të famshme të botës. Universitetet amerikane "prodhojnë" popullsinë më të madhe të studiuesve me PhD në botë. Ndërsa në vitin 1920 të gjitha universitetet amerikane të marra së bashku jepnin vetëm 615 PhD, sot ato japin mbi 43,000 PhD në vit. Më shumë se gjysma e mbi 4,000 universiteteve dhe kolegjeve që ka sot Amerika as që ekzistonin para Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Të ardhurat e përgjithshme të Universitetit të Harvardit në Amerikë më 2005 e kalonin shumën 25 miliard USD. Vetëm ky universitet ka një buxhet më të madh se buxheti i të gjitha universiteteve të Anglisë të marra së bashku, përfshirë këtu edhe Universitetin e Oksfordit dhe atë të Kembrixhit. Llogaritur për numrin e studentëve, buxheti vjetor i Universitetit Princtonit në Nju Xhërsi ia kalon atij të Havardit. Pjesa më e madhe e buxhetit për R&D (Research & Development - kërkim dhe zhvillim), në universitetet amerikane financohet nga korporatat dhe industritë e mëdha. Qysh nga viti 1980 e deri më sot, financimi i kërkimeve shkencore në universitetet amerikane nga ana e kompanive industriale është rritur mbi 500 për qind. Në vitin 2003 shpenzimet e universiteteve kryesore amerikane për kërkime shkencore arritën vlerën 40 miliard USD.
Universitetet amerikane, veçanërisht programet e tyre post-universitare, tërheqin një numër më të madh studentësh të huaj se të gjitha universitetet e botës të marra së bashku. Vetëm në vitin shkollor 2002-2003, një vit pas ngjarjeve tragjike të 11 shtatorit 2001, në universitetet amerikane filluan studimet 572,509 studentë të huaj, 57% e të cilëve nga vende të Azisë, kryesisht nga India dhe Kina. Sipas një raporti të botuar në buletinin "Chronicle of Higher Education" (9 dhjetor 2005), mbi 61% e studentëve që fituan atë vit gradën PhD në degët inxhinierike dhe mbi 46% e atyre që fituan një PhD në shkencat natyrore në universitetet amerikane ishin studentë të huaj.
Universitetet amerikane kanë, më shumë se në çdo vend tjetër të botës, atë që sociologu i famshëm amerikan Robert K. Merton në vitet 1940 e quante "ethos of science". Amerika dominon pushtetin e truve të botës, ç'ka do të thotë se ajo jo vetëm mendon për të ardhmen, por ka edhe çelësin e saj. Dhe nëse klasa e mesme e "fshatit global" në të cilin jetojmë, me rritjen e vazhdueshme të konsumit masiv, karakteristikë kjo e shoqërisë moderne, po e dëmton edhe më shumë biosferën e planetit tonë, nuk ka dyshim se do të jenë universitetet amerikane ato që do realizojnë studimet dhe do shpikin metodat e duhura për ta riparuar këtë dëm.
Alexis de Tocqueville, në veprën e tij të famshme "Democracy in America" ("Demokracia në Amerikë"), vëllimi i parë i së cilës u botua më 1835, mbetet ndoshta autori që më mirë se kushdo tjetër e ka vëzhguar dhe shpjeguar Amerikën dhe shpirtin novator amerikan. Idetë e shprehura nga Tocqueville 170 vjet më parë (të shoqëruara me admirimin e tij për këtë vend), vazhdojnë edhe sot të mbartin të vërtetën e optimizmit që karakterizon Amerikën dhe popullin e saj.

 ..................................................  ................................. 

tirana observer

----------


## EXODUS

nje shkrim i ndertuar mbi baza te nje realiteti krejt trasparent nen 'moton' e nje kendveshtrimi cuditerisht neutral!

nder te vertetat e panumerta do vecoja fatkeqsine kesaj te vertete me protagoniste BE:




> Amerika vazhdon ta thellojë diferencën e saj ekonomike me Bashkimin Evropian. Nëse një Evropë e bashkuar nuk është ngritur ende në atë nivel ku duhej të ishte, kjo nuk ka ndodhur për shkak të mungesës së resurseve të saj materiale dhe njerëzore, *por për shkak të paragjykimeve ideologjike që s'e lejojnë atë t'i shfrytëzojë këto resurse në kapacitetin e tyre të plotë*. Kjo është gjithashtu arsyeja që ekonomia evropiane vazhdon të mbetet nën hijen e ekonomisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kurdo që kjo e fundit shënon rënie, siç ndodhi në fillim të vitit 2001, Evropa tronditet. Po të perifrazonim Meternikun, mund të thonim se kurdo që ftohet Amerika, tështin Evropa


ekziston nje shprehje qe me ka pelqyer jashte mase kur e kam degjuar e cila pak a shume shpjegon përciptazi (siper e siper) moton e suksesit te Shba. "To not take risk is to risk death" - Te mos (_duash te_) rrezikosh, do te thote te rrezikosh vetë vdekjen!

----------


## Dara

Duke filluar nga 1789 deri 1828 me presidente sipas rradhes: (Adams, Jefferson, Madison, Monroe, and Quincy Adams) dominante ne politiken Americane ka qene partia Demokratike-Republikane.
Duke filluar nga 1828-1860, (32 vjet) dominante kane qene Demokratet edhe Whig. Pas Luftes Civile ne 1860 Lincoln merr presidencen Republikanet hyjne ne fuqi, te cilet jane ne post deri ne 1896 (36 vjet), kur Depresioni I Madh fillon, dhe per periudhen 1896-1932 nuk ka nje mazhorance ne udheheqeje. 
Ne 1932, FDR vjen ne fuqi, dhe pikerisht ky president ndryshon  kuptimin e “Demokracise”. Demokratet dominojne deri ne 1968 (34 vjet) , kur jemi ne fillim te Luftes ne Vietnam. Dhe duke filluar qe nga 1968 deri ne 1994 (26 vjet) kemi dominante Republikanet. Jo shume kohe me perpara sic dihet nga 1993 deri 2001 (8 vjet) Democratet ne krye. Ne te njejten menyre sic vihet re kohezgjatja ne vite e cdo partie ne pushtet, bie ne sy ndryshimi I sistemit pas cdo ngjarjeje te rendesishme (Depresioni, Lufta ne Vietnam etj). Normalisht, pas 9/11 ishte mese “llogjike” qe republikanet te binin nga pushteti, por ne nje menyre apo tjeteren Politika e Republikaneve qe perfundoi me 26 vjet ( 1968-1994) duhej te vazhdonte, pra vjedhja e votave ishte nje rrugezgjidhje e pa-evitueshme. 

Jam e sigurt qe nuk kishit nevoje per historine e partive politike ne Amerike, por qe te kuptosh “Demokracine” dhe Politiken duhet te kesh parasysh bazamentin net e cilin eshte formuar. Shkrimi I profesorit Tarifa, personalisht, mu duk shume “optimist” dhe I nje-anshem. Politika Americane mund te jete shume gjera, por optimiste nuk eshte. Pa frike do e krahesoja Ameriken me Tom Cruise, fatkeqesisht. Te dyja palet kane nje te perbashket, sado te ndryshem ne permbajtjen e tyre: Dominim te Botes. Dhe ajo qe eshte me e trishtueshme , eshte fakti se nuk ka asgje “alturiste” ne kete veprim. 


> Ky altruizëm amerikan mishëronte filozofinë e një shoqërie të hapur e demokratike, e cila sheh nga e ardhmja..


*Shume lehtas do e konsideroja politiken Americane sot si nje “Perseritje e nje Politike te Deshtuar ne Vite”.* Eshte e vertete qe pas mbarimit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore , America fitoi emrin Super-Fuqi  perkrah me Rusine, por nqs “vezhgohet” mire historia, America nuk ka filluar asnjehere nje lufte e para, dhe deri ne 2003 me sulmin ndaj Irakut, America ruante postin e superfuqise si zonje e mbare…por sic do enderr e bukur, vjen agimi edhe te duhet te zgjohesh. BooM! Amerika Humbet Cdo Gje! Me ne krye nje President krejtesisht te pa-afte per te qeverisur, Amerika per nje periudhe 4 vjecare arriti enderren e saj per te qene ne vemendjen e te gjithe Botes: E pa-afte per te parandaluar sulmin e 9/11, e pa-afte per te kapur edhe ndeshkuar personin qe “publikisht” eshte pergjegjes per attack Osama Bin-Laden, qe cuditerisht prej vitesh ka patur marredhenie “miqesore” me G.W.BUSH ne fillimet e tija si tregetar “vaji”; filloi luften me Afganistani, Iraq;nuk eshte e zonja te kontrolloje dhe rregulloje punet e brendshme (Katrina); renie drastike te ekonomise dhe dollarit ne valute (krahesime me Euro) etj. Qe te mos jem “shume e ashper” ndaj saj, Amerika me krenari te plote ka kontribuar ne nje ngritje: Borxhit Kombetar ne 8 Trilion Dollare. Sipas llogarive, me perqindjet aktuale (shpresojme qe vendet e tjera mos e ngrejne interesin) ne 10 vjet kjo shifer do te kaloje ne 324 trilion dollare, pagesa e te ciles bie ne kundershtim te plote me “Politiken e Republikaneve “ ne lidhje me Uljet e Taxa-ve. 
Per sa I perket Sistemit te Edukimit: 


> Amerika dominon pushtetin e truve të botës, ç'ka do të thotë se ajo jo vetëm mendon për të ardhmen, por ka edhe çelësin e saj


 Me keqardhje me vjen per te qeshur. Ndoshta profesori ( pa asnje ofendim) nuk ka lexuar artikujt e “drop out” qe ne gjimnaz, nuk ka qene I pranishem ne bangat e kolegjeve apo universiteteve ku dominante jane “pakicat minorene”, nuk ka qene vizite neper hotele ku pjesa e madhe e vizitoreve jane nga e gjithe bota me arsye per te mbaruar Masters, PHD, ne nje nga shkollat Amerikane sepse “Duket bukur ne resume”. Gjithsesi, ky eshte mendim personal. America “ashtu sic do Perandori e famshme” pati tre fazat kryesore:
1-Lindjen (FDR dhe Kennedy)	
2-Lulezimin (Clinton)
3-Renien (G.W.Bush)
Vertet e kam reduktuar ne nje periudhe shume te vogel kohore Politike Amerikane, por nuk po konsideroj Ameriken kur “zbuloi zjarrin”  :buzeqeshje:  
Per ta mbyllur sepse u zgjata shume, sic ka qene slogani I famshem:* “America needs trees, not Bushes”*

----------


## Arrnubi

Mbas rrezimit te murit te Berlinit ne gjermani, mbas rrezimit te ures te Murtesarit, dhe mbas rrezimit te kullave binjake politika e perjashtimit e ASWP ka ngelur e njejte.Mirepo kjo eshte nje shkak se neqoftese do te krijosh nje rend te ri duhet te inkuadrosh te gjithe aty, perndryshe perjashtimi i dikujt do te sjelle pasoja sikurse gotet me Romen.Pikerisht pavarsisht se Gotet u konsideruan barbare nderkaq dhe Roma si perandoria e civilizimit serish rikthehet nje pjese e fenomeneve historike.Mirepo arritja ne majen e teknologjise dhe ekonimse ka domthenien e saj e cila nese hipen ne himalaje atehere nuk te ngelet ndonje pune tjeter per te bere vetem se te zbresh prape.Ekonomia amerikane njohu zhvillimin me te madh njerzor mirepo si duket ajo nuk po gjen mundesi te shtrije globalizimin e saj neper bote.Kjo per shkak se disa popuj nuk e pranojne njeanshmerine  e saj ne gjykim.Pikerisht moshapja e saj me gjere do te sjelle tkurrjen nga e cila do te krijoje problem te brendshme.Qellimisht problemet e brendshme kane deshiruar qe te largohen me lufterat e sotme.

Plus kesaj i shtohet dhe degjenerimi global i cili ka harruar se vlerat njerzore jane ato qe e mbajne gjalle nje shoqeri.

Muslimane kane nje shprehje.

Se Zoti e ndihmon nje jobesimtar ku mban drejtesi dhe nuk e ndihmon nje besimtar ku eshte tiran.

Nga ky rregul del qarte se:
Mos besimi mund te ekzistoje edhe gjate me qellim se do ndryshoje ne te ardhmen, kurse Tirania i ka kemebet e shkurtra ajo ngjall me shume presion me ane te cilit rrezohet.

Ju jeni deshmitar te vleresimit sot njerezor.

Ju mjafton fituesit e festivalit Europian.Pra njerzit jane te matufpsur mbas shkatarrimit.Amerika kryeson rendin e ri boteror dhe vazhdon ta perhape.Deri kur: Nuk besoj se do zgjase shume tirania e saj.

----------

